# Kaufempfehlung AiO WaKü



## Norleans (3. Oktober 2015)

*Kaufempfehlung AiO WaKü*

Hallo an diesem ruhigen Samstag,

ich werde kommende Woche meinen PC umbauen. Der I7 2600 und sein Gigabyte Z7X UD5H werden ersetzt durch einen i7 4790k und ein MSI Z87 G45 Gaming.

Aus reiner Lust an Veränderungen würde ich meinen CPU Lüfter (Scythe Mugen 4) durch eine AiO WaKü ersetzen. Da ich nur mal sporadisch übertakte, ist mir die eigentliche Kühlleistung nicht soooo wichtig. Dafür soll er aber sehr leise sein.
Diverse Tests habe ich schon durchgelesen, habe aber noch nichts eindeutig Überzeugendes gefunden. Für Tips aus der Praxis wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Ja, ich weiß, dass Luftkühlungen günstiger und leiser sind, trotzdem reizt mich die Wasserkühlung.

Danke!


----------



## drstoecker (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung AiO WaKü*

Mal sehen wann der erste Kommentar kommt das du lieber ne luftkühlung kaufen sollst.  Also ich habe ne h70 schon mehrere Jahre in Gebrauch und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Lüfter habe ich verschiedene ausprobiert.  Bei machen aio's sind die pumpen etwas herrauszuhören. Die Lüfter sollte man aber immer gg vernünftige tauschen.


----------



## Abductee (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung AiO WaKü*

Predator AIO - EK Webshop

Die hat das Potential gut zu werden.
Bei den anderen AiO gibt es kein rundum Sorglospaket.
Wenn du es wirklich leise haben willst solltest du dich darauf einstellen reklamieren zu müssen, weil die Pumpe zu laut ist.
Kauf deswegen unbedingt bei einem Händler der sehr kulant im Austausch ist.


----------



## matti30 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung AiO WaKü*

Problem nur, dass die von EK doch extrem teuer ist. 

Wenn der Te nicht übertakten möchte, reicht ein guter Luftkühler mehr als aus. 

Wenn Platz da ist, der Ereboss Core zum Beispiel. Günstig und kühlt dennoch gut was weg. Bei mir kühlt der nen 5820K sehr zufriedenstellend und extrem leise.


----------



## sonic1monkey (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung AiO WaKü*

wenn du auf am meisten auf wenig geräusche wert legst ist eine WaKü das falsche.
Die braucht noch zusätzlich eine Pumpe wo du dann wieder ein teil hast das geräusche produziert.

Nimm eine Luftkühlung, die ist deutlich günstiger und leiser.

Schau mal hier dark rock in CPU-KÃ¼hler Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

Je nach Gehäuse würde ich da einen aussuchen.

Mein Dark Rock Pro 3 läuft nur mit 600rpm durchgehend, idl habe ich ~37°C und unterlast 60°C ( mit 4Ghz)
Den hört man also nie bzw. wenn ich nicht spielen würde könnte ich den Lüfter raus nehmen weil die passiv kühlung stark genug ist für Office anwendung.


----------



## Lios Nudin (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung AiO WaKü*



Norleans schrieb:


> Hallo an diesem ruhigen Samstag,
> 
> ich werde kommende Woche meinen PC umbauen. Der I7 2600 und sein Gigabyte Z7X UD5H werden ersetzt durch einen i7 4790k und ein MSI Z87 G45 Gaming.
> 
> ...



Da du dich über AiO-Waküs informiert aber noch nicht das passende Produkt gefunden hast, hab ich noch zwei Alternativen:

1.) DIY Wasserkühlungs-Set Dual 120 mm Edition. Das ist keine AiO-Wakü und du musst die Bauteile noch zusammenstöpseln. Das Set liegt aber vielleicht gerade noch in deinem Budget.

2.) Auf den Nachfolger der Alphacool Eisberg 240 (11190) warten.



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> ... Absolutes Nein. Der Nachfolger der Eisberg ist eine andere Serie. Der  wird noch mit normaler Pumpe kommen, allerdings wurde auch diese stark  überarbeitet und hat lediglich äußerlich noch Ähnlichkeiten mit der  Eisberg.





Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> ... Der Preis wird ähnlich liegen. Sie wird sicher ein wenig teurer wie die  aktuelle Eisberg, allerdings wird es kein großer Sprung sein. Nach der  Veröffentlichung werden die Preise - wie üblich - ja immer noch ein  wenig runter gehen. Ziel ist es aber definitiv, preislich keine allzu  große Veränderung zu erzeugen.


----------



## Norleans (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung AiO WaKü*

Hallo und danke für eure Beiträge so weit.
 Was haltet ihr von der hier? Enermax Liqmax II 240 (ELC-LMR240-BS) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wie schon gesagt, weiß ich, dass Luftkühlung leiser ist, aber mich reizt es einfach aus optischer und technischer Sicht auf eine WaKü umzusteigen.


----------



## Abductee (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung AiO WaKü*

Eine gute Chance auf eine leise Pumpe hast du mit einem massiven Pumpenkörper:
Produktvergleich SilverStone Tundra TD03-E, SilverStone Tundra TD02-E | Geizhals Deutschland

Die Lüfter musst du eh in jedem Fall tauschen.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung AiO WaKü*

Silentpcreview empfiehlt die NZXT Kraken 61 NZXT Kraken X61 28cm Liquid Cooler | silentpcreview.com Ist aber auch ziemlich teuer.


----------



## firestorm (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung AiO WaKü*

Die habe ich,ist sehr leise und kühlt gut.
Habe auch wegen der Optik die Wakü genommen,klar Luftkühler ist evtuell leiser.


----------



## the_leon (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung AiO WaKü*

Als AiO kommt meiner Meinung nach wenn überhaupt die Cooler Master Nepton 240M in frage: Cooler Master Nepton 240M (RL-N24M-24PK-R1)
Die hat eine Leise Pumpe und 2 Leise Lüfter, was man bei anderen Herstellern so nicht findet!


----------



## Abductee (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung AiO WaKü*



leokasi schrieb:


> Als AiO kommt meiner Meinung nach wenn überhaupt die Cooler Master Nepton 240M in frage: Cooler Master Nepton 240M (RL-N24M-24PK-R1)
> Die hat eine Leise Pumpe und 2 Leise Lüfter, was man bei anderen Herstellern so nicht findet!



Keine AiO hat eine garantiert leise Pumpe, du hast überall die Chance einen Krachmacher zu bekommen.
So großartig unterscheiden sich die Pumpen nicht voneinander.
Ansonsten würden die zwei großen OEM`s sich nicht gegenseitig mit Patentklagen eindecken.


----------



## Norleans (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung AiO WaKü*

Ich habe mir soeben diese hier (Enermax Liqmax II 240 (ELC-LMR240-BS) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland) geordert. Die Enermax liest sich nicht schlecht und falls meine Erwartungen weit verfehlt werden, geht sie zurück.
Ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten.


----------



## goldi111 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung AiO WaKü*

Hallo,

ich habe gerade eine Fractal Design Kelvin S36 mit einen I5 4670K @ 4,2 GHz 1.32V in betrieb.
Leider ist die Pumpe bei 12V und 7V sehr laut und die Lüfter auch nicht gerade silent. 
Habe jetzt die Pumpe auf 5v laufen und EKL Lüfter drauf. jetzt läuft es unhörbar und die Temps liegen bei Prime95 auf max 61C°.
Vielleicht kann ich dir damit in deiner Entscheidung weiter helfen.


----------



## Norleans (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung AiO WaKü*

Hallo!

Ich habe eben beim Einbau meiner Enermax Liqmax II 240 bemerkt, dass mir ca. 1cm Gehäusehöhe fehlt   Vorne einbauen  geht leider auch nicht. Ich habe das BitFenix Shinobi midi.

Welches Gehäuse könntet ihr mir empfehlen? Fenster muss sein, Preis sollte sich im Rahmen halten (ca. 100 Euro)

Danke!


----------



## the_leon (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung AiO WaKü*

wenn du kein dvd laufwerk brauchst: Fractal Design Define S mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-S-BK-W)
wenn du schon eins brauchst: Phanteks Enthoo Pro M mit Sichtfenster schwarz (PH-ES515P_BK)


----------



## Abductee (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung AiO WaKü*



Norleans schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe eben beim Einbau meiner Enermax Liqmax II 240 bemerkt, dass mir ca. 1cm Gehäusehöhe fehlt



Schlankere Lüfter mit 15mm:
Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 12 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

3-Pin Variante:
Phobya G-Silent 12 Slim Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Produktvergleich Scythe Slip Stream Slim 1600rpm (SY1212SL12M), Scythe Slip Stream Slim 1200rpm (SY1212SL12L) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Norleans (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung AiO WaKü*

Danke für die Beispiele! leokasi und Abductee!!

Aber das Phanteks sieht mir fast si aus, als ob das oben auch zu eng wäre. Da muss ich mal genauer recherchieren 

Die Lüfter sind eigentlich eine tolle und preiwerte Idee, aber ich befürchte, dass die von den Schrauben her nicht passen werden.


----------



## Abductee (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung AiO WaKü*

Du bräuchtest auf einer Seite kürzere Schrauben das stimmt.


----------



## the_leon (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung AiO WaKü*

bei phanteks enthoo pro normal sind es oben über dem MB 55mm, das reicht!
Beim enthoo pro m müsste das auch so sein, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher


----------



## Norleans (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung AiO WaKü*



leokasi schrieb:


> bei phanteks enthoo pro normal sind es oben über dem MB 55mm, das reicht!
> Beim enthoo pro m müsste das auch so sein, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher


 Alles klar! Danke!!


----------



## the_leon (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung AiO WaKü*

sonst kannst du den Radi auch in die front bauen, falls die Schläuche lang genug sind


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung AiO WaKü*

ich habe das entho pro m und da ist extra ne schiene für den radiotor un ihn besser verbauen zu können


----------



## Ralle@ (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung AiO WaKü*

Ich kann die Corsair H105 empfehlen wenn du 

A. Die Pumpe auf 7V drosselst. Dann hört man die nicht mehr und die Leistung ist immer noch Top.
B. Du die Lüfter tauscht. Die gehen gar nicht, egal welche Drehzahl, man hört die Lager. Keine Ahnung was sich Corsair dabei denkt aber solch schlechte Lüfter durfte ich noch nie hören.

Ansonsten ist das Teil Top, kühlt meine stark übertaktete 980 TI von MSI auf 42° und das mit 2 gedrosselte Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2. Reserven sind da noch genügend vorhanden.


----------



## the_leon (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung AiO WaKü*

Aber nimm keine beQuiet Lüfter sondern Noiseblocker PL-2!


----------



## BeaverCheese (2. November 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung AiO WaKü*

Hallo!

Ich habe mir auch mehrere Tests von AiO-Kühlungen angesehen und derzeit ist die Enermax Liqtech 240 für mich die Beste:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3fWYb_8mRQ

Gruß


----------



## Deeron (3. November 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung AiO WaKü*



BeaverCheese schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe mir auch mehrere Tests von AiO-Kühlungen angesehen und derzeit ist die Enermax Liqtech 240 für mich die Beste:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3fWYb_8mRQ
> ...



Meiner Meinung nach auch. Angemessenes PL-Verhältnis, super Pumpe, Starke Lüfter, welche auch im unteren Bereich leise arbeiten können.


----------



## varg01 (3. November 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung AiO WaKü*

wo ist der unterschied zwischen der liqtech und der liqmax? Raff ich nicht.


----------



## Deeron (4. November 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung AiO WaKü*

Die Liqmax ist das Pendant zu der Lepa Aquachanger 240 (Lepa gehört auch zu enermax). Der Unterschied besteht dabei lediglich in den Lüftern und den Schläuchen, sowie in der Materialwahl für die Gehäuse. PL-Technisch sind also die Liqmax sowie der Lepa Aquachanger besser gestellt, wirken aber nicht so wuchtig und hochwertig. Temperaturtechnisch geben sich alle 3 überhaupt nichts.


----------



## varg01 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung AiO WaKü*

wollte eigentlich  die liqtech kaufen, aber durch vorhandene teile wird nen größerer kühlkreislauf einfach sinniger . aber trotzdem interessantes produkt,


----------



## Norleans (6. November 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung AiO WaKü*

Sooooo, habe nun meinen PC erfolgreich umgebaut und bin von der Liqtech II 240 sehr begesistert. Sie ist nur minimal lauter als mein Scythe Mugen 4. 
Nach anfänglichen Platzproblemen habe ich mich dann für das IN Win 707 Big Tower Gehäuse entschieden. Ist ein wahrer Brocken! Das System ist von der Lautstärke aktuell noch etwas lauter als mein Vorgängersystem, das liegt aber auch an einem zu schnell drehenden Gehäuselüfter, der zeitnah ersetzt wird.


----------

